# cmake non ne vuole sapere di aggiornarsi con -avuDN world

## KinG-InFeT

allora il problema è il seguente:

dopo un pò di tempo ho deciso di aggiornare la mia gentoo con i classici comandi

```
emerge --sync

emerge -avuDN world
```

però arrivato all'aggiornamento del pacchetto cmake (che meli da come 

```

[ebuild     UD] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3 [2.8.1] USE="vim-syntax -emacs -qt4 (-ncurses%*)" 0 kB [0]
```

) mi da i seguenti errori che non capisco da dove escano

http://pastebin.com/jWZ5fUkd

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3 [2.8.1] USE="vim-syntax -emacs -qt4 (-ncurses%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.22.4 [2.22.3] USE="fam -debug -doc -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.71 [0.70] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.16 [0.15] USE="-emacs" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/conky-1.8.0_rc2 [1.7.2-r2] USE="X ncurses%* portmon truetype vim-syntax -apcupsd -audacious -curl -debug -eve -hddtemp -imlib -iostats -lua -lua-cairo -lua-imlib -math -moc -mpd -nano-syntax -nvidia -rss -thinkpad -weather-metar -weather-xoap -wifi (-alsa%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.5.0 [1.4.2] USE="hunspell -aspell -zemberek" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfconf-4.7.2 [4.7.0] USE="perl -debug -profile" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20100310 [20090620.1-r1] USE="consolekit cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r3 [4.1.4.2-r2] USE="cracklib nls pam -audit (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.4_p1 [5.3_p1-r1] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static (-pkcs11%) (-smartcard%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.7-r1 [2.18.6] USE="cups jpeg jpeg2k tiff vim-syntax (-aqua) -debug -doc -test -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/bluez-4.62 [4.39-r2] USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -caps% -debug -old-daemons -pcmcia% -test-programs (-doc%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1 [8.70-r1] USE="X cairo cups gtk jpeg2k -bindist -djvu" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/timidity++-2.13.2-r12 [2.13.2-r11] USE="X alsa flac gtk ncurses speex vorbis -ao -emacs -jack -motif -nas -oss -slang -tk" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r2 [0.1.11-r1] USE="-doc (-debug%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/xarchiver-0.5.2-r1 [0.5.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 [10.0.42.34] USE="(-32bit*) (-64bit*) (-multilib)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r5 [2.8.10.1-r4] USE="X gstreamer opengl sdl -debug -doc -gnome -odbc -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/moc-2.5.0_alpha4  USE="aac alsa flac mad sid sndfile speex timidity vorbis -curl -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -modplug -musepack% -oss -wavpack" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.6 [1.2.5] USE="caps gtk ipv6 pcap pcre zlib -adns -ares -gcrypt -geoip -gnutls -kerberos -lua -portaudio -profile (-selinux) -smi -threads" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.4 [0.2.3] USE="-debug -doc -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/filezilla-3.3.2 [3.3.1] USE="dbus nls -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-5.21 [5.10_beta1] USE="gtk ssl -lua" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.0.2 [1.6.6.1] USE="blksha1 curl gtk iconv perl threads webdav -bash-completion -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/amsn-0.98.3 [0.98.1-r1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/layman-1.3.2-r2 [1.3.0] USE="git mercurial%* subversion -bazaar% -cvs% -darcs% -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/exo-0.3.106 [0.3.105-r1] USE="libnotify python -debug -hal" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-3.0.3-r1 [3.0.1] USE="crypt dbus ldap startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -lightning -mozdom -system-sqlite% (-replytolist%)" LINGUAS="en it -af -be -bg% -ca -cs -da% -de -el -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -he% -hu -ja -ko -lt -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -pt_PT% -ru -sk -sv -sv_SE -tr% -uk -zh% -zh_CN% -zh_TW% (-ar%) (-et%) (-fy%) (-fy_NL%) (-id%) (-is%) (-ro%) (-si%) (-ta%) (-ta_LK%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/enigmail-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.0] USE="dbus startup-notification -custom-optimization -gnome -system-sqlite%" 0 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/audacious-2.3_beta1 [2.2] USE="nls session (-altivec) -chardet -debug% -sse2 (-libsamplerate%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-2.3_beta1 [2.2-r2] USE="aac alsa cue flac ipv6 mp3 nls sdl sid sndfile vorbis -adplug (-aqua) -bs2b -cdda -debug% -esd -ffmpeg -fluidsynth -gnome -icecast -jack -lame -lirc -midi -mtp -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -sse2 -wavpack (-scrobbler%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r1  USE="abiword cairo jpeg jpeg2k lcms png utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions -qt4" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] app-text/poppler-utils-0.12.3  USE="abiword png"  [0]

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler-utils ("app-text/poppler-utils" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r1)

[uninstall    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.12.3  USE="abiword lcms poppler-data"  [0]

[blocks b     ] dev-libs/poppler ("dev-libs/poppler" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r1)

[uninstall    ] dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.12.3  USE="cairo"  [0]

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking app-text/poppler-utils-0.12.3, dev-libs/poppler-0.12.3, dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.12.3)

[blocks b     ] dev-libs/poppler-glib ("dev-libs/poppler-glib" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r1)

Total: 32 packages (29 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 1 new, 1 reinstall, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

net-misc/curl:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r1', 'merge') conflicts with

    >=net-misc/curl-7.19.7[openssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/centerim-4.22.9', 'nomerge')

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-util/cmake:0

e alla fine :S

[100%] Built target documentation

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3

>>> Install cmake-2.6.4-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/image/ category dev-util

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/work/cmake-2.6.4"

make -j2 install DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/image/ 

[ 14%] Built target cmsys

[ 14%] Built target cmcompress

[ 17%] Built target cmsysTestDynload

[ 27%] Built target cmtar

[ 34%] Built target cmsys_c

[ 34%] Built target cmsys

[ 44%] Built target cmsysTestsCxx

[ 44%] Built target cmtar

[ 44%] Built target cmcompress

[ 80%] Built target cmForm

[153%] Built target CMakeLib

[155%] Built target cmake

Built target CMakeLib

Built target cmsysTestProcess

Built target cmsysTestsC

Built target tartest

Built target CPackLib

Built target DumpDocumentation

Built target CTestLib

Built target ccmake

Built target cmake

Built target cpack

Built target ctest

Built target documentation

Install the project...

-- Install configuration: "Gentoo"

-- Installing: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/image/usr/share/cmake/include/cmCPluginAPI.h

-- Installing: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/image/usr/bin/ccmake

CMake Error at Source/cmake_install.cmake:41 (IF):

  if had incorrect arguments: EXISTS

  "$ENV{DESTDIR}${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/bin/ccmake" AND NOT IS_SYMLINK

  "$ENV{DESTDIR}${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/bin/ccmake" (Unknown arguments

  specified).

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  cmake_install.cmake:41 (INCLUDE)

make: *** [install] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3 failed:

 *   Make install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3405:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line  877:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  361:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 1443:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die "Make install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/work/cmake-2.6.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3:

 * ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3 failed:

 *   Make install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3405:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line  877:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  361:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 1443:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die "Make install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3/work/cmake-2.6.4'

KinG-InFeT ~ #
```

la prima parte riguarda proprio all'inizio dell'emerge dove seleziona i pacchetti da aggiornare e dopo cè la sfilza di errore:S

qualcuno mi saprebbe dare una risposta o meglio una soluzione al problema?

grazie

EDIT: cè anche un piccolo errore prima del yes or no dell'installazione

```
#

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

#

 

#

net-misc/curl:0

#

 

#

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r1', 'merge') conflicts with

#

    >=net-misc/curl-7.19.7[openssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/centerim-4.22.9', 'nomerge')

#

 

#

 

#

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

#

!!! triggered by backtracking:

#

 

#

dev-util/cmake:0
```

cmq trovate tutto nel file :S

----------

## riverdragon

Il primo è sicuramente un problema di dipendenze. Vedo che hai/avevi installato cmake-2.8.1 che è marchiato testing, come mai?

Per il secondo potresti provare con emerge -C cmake && emerge -1 cmake (dal log sembra che durante l'installazione uno dei file da sovrascrivere non sia un link simbolico e questo produca l'errore).

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il fatto strano e ke io non ho mai installato cmake melo ha dato solo oa durante l'aggiornamento e se lo elimino melo da come pacchetto importante e per provare a bypassare il problema o fatto come mi hai detto te ...prima l'ho eliminato e poi l'ho provato a reinstallarlo con l'argomento -1 ma niente :S

sincerament e non ho mai trovato questi problemi durante l'aggiornamento...siccome non ho mai avuto cmake :S

----------

## riverdragon

L'avrai installato come dipendenza di qualcos'altro. Per verificare cosa lancia equery d cmake

----------

## KinG-InFeT

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # equery d cmake

 * These packages depend on cmake:

KinG-InFeT ~ # 
```

non mi da niente :S

----------

## riverdragon

Com'è possibile?   :Laughing: 

Rimuovilo e lancia emerge -uDpvNt world (l'opzione t è quella importante) così vedi chi lo richiede.

----------

## Elbryan

emerge -avuDN world --with-bdeps y

prova così, cmake dovrebbe essere una bdep  :Smile: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente da fare  :Sad:  sempre lo stesso.....

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma potresti editare il tuo primo post mettendo li dentro gli errori invece di metterci il link a pastebin ?

Grazie.

----------

## riverdragon

Primo tentativo, visto che emerge vuole fare il downgrade di cmake, prova ad aggiungere la voce in package.keywords e a vedere se va meglio.

In alternativa

```
CMake Error at Source/cmake_install.cmake:41 (IF):

  if had incorrect arguments: EXISTS

  "$ENV{DESTDIR}${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/bin/ccmake" AND NOT IS_SYMLINK

  "$ENV{DESTDIR}${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/bin/ccmake" (Unknown arguments

  specified).
```

Questo è l'errore che leggo su pastebin, a questo punto proverei a suggerirti una soluzione "meno gentile" (a tuo rischio e pericolo):

```

quickpkg cmake

for i in `qlist cmake`; do rm -fr $i; done

emerge -1 cmake
```

Occhio agli accenti della seconda riga, sono quelli invertiti (AltGr+'); quel comando rimuove tutti i file installati da cmake per vedere se l'installazione successiva, non dovendo sovrascrivere nulla, riesca a concludere correttamente. Se proprio non funzionasse emerge -1K cmake dovrebbe ripristinare i file precedentemente salvati dal comando quickpkg.

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> quickpkg cmake
> ...

 

senza entrare nel merito della validità (non sto seguendo la discussione) il backtick (l'accento invertito) è deprecato in favore del più leggibile e facilmente indentabile $()

il tuo codice diventa quindi

```

quickpkg cmake

for i in $(qlist cmake); do rm -fr $i; done

emerge -1 cmake
```

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> senza entrare nel merito della validità (non sto seguendo la discussione) il backtick (l'accento invertito) è deprecato in favore del più leggibile e facilmente indentabile $()

 Buono a sapersi!

----------

